
Researchers synthesize healing compounds in scorpion venom - blue_devil
https://news.stanford.edu/2019/06/10/healing-compounds-scorpion-venom/
======
jjjbokma
For the curious [http://johnbokma.com/blog/2017/06/15/disappearing-claws-
in-t...](http://johnbokma.com/blog/2017/06/15/disappearing-claws-in-the-
dark.html) has photos of Diplocentrus melici and shows its habitat.

------
rootw0rm
pretty interesting research. biochem is fascinating to me. I know practically
nothing, but it's it's pretty cool that the 'shape' of a compound (here we see
oxygen/sulfur substitution) is often what matters.

